# água canalizada



## spielenschach

Como se dice água corriente o água entubada o mismo água canalizada?
Danke


----------



## Demurral

Wasserleitung es canalización de agua.

Tal vez, Wasserleitungswasser.


----------



## gusfand

Hola Spielenschach,
no entiendo qué es lo que quieres saber.

Leitungswasser = "agua del grifo" o "agua corriente"


----------



## spielenschach

> no entiendo qué es lo que quieres saber


 
Las casas no teniam água canalizada (água corriente). es la frase


----------



## Demurral

Die Häuse hatten kein Leitungswasser???


----------



## ErOtto

*Die Häuser hatten keinen Wasseranschluss* (conexíon a la red de agua) podría ser una opción.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Spharadi

agua corriente se dice "fließendes Wasser". Wasserleitung es la cañeria (o tubería) del agua


----------



## ErOtto

Spharadi said:


> agua corriente se dice "fließendes Wasser"...


 




> *agua**.*
> (Del lat. _aqua_).
> *~** corriente.*
> *1. *f. La que circula por canales y tuberías, y llega hasta las casas.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## gusfand

Las casas no tenian *agua corriente*.
Die Häuser hatten kein *fließendes Wasser*.

El *agua corriente* que sale de este grifo sabe mal.
Das *Leitungswasser* aus diesem Hahn schmeckt schlecht.

Todo depende del contexto!


----------



## Demurral

fliessendes Wasser: el hecho de tener agua corriente?

Leitungswasser: el agua corriente (el líquido)??

me equivoco? o es más o menos esto??


----------



## spielenschach

Yo penso que "Die Häuser hatten kein *fließendes Wasser*" traduce la idea de casas sin água canalizada, casas sin água corriente.
Gracias a todos


----------



## gusfand

Demurral said:


> fliessendes Wasser: el hecho de tener agua corriente?
> 
> Leitungswasser: el agua corriente (el líquido)??


 


spielenschach said:


> Yo penso que "Die Häuser hatten kein *fließendes Wasser*" traduce la idea de casas sin água canalizada, casas sin água corriente.


----------



## Spharadi

Son diferentes conceptos.

1. "Fließendes Wasser" corresponde a  nuestra "agua corriente" (en inglés "running water").  Entonces es correcto decir "dieses Haus hat kein fließendes Wasser".  
O un comité  de vecinos podría exigir,  por ej.   "Wir fordern fließendes Wasser für alle!" --> Exigimos agua corriente para todos. 
Es claro que también se lo puede usar en otros contextos, asi un aficionado a la pintura podría decir: "fließendes Wasser ist schwierig für mich zu malen". --> "me es es dificil pintar  agua que corre" (o agua en movimiento). 

2. Leitungswasser en general se usa como sinónimo de agua potable (Trinkwasser). 
Möchtest du Mineral- oder Leitungswasser?"  --> Quieres agua mineral o del grifo?   
Como *gusfand* ha escrito, todo depende del contexto. 
Hay otros tipos de agua que también circulan por tuberias (Leitung-) pero que no son potables como "Nutzwasser" oder "Brauchwasser".


----------

